# Regenjacke: mit oder ohne Kapuze?



## jugadora (2. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

ich möchte meine 20 EUR-Regenjacke ausrangieren und brauche Euren Rat für die neue Regenjacke. 

Einsatzzweck: primär Alpencross (aber auch Touren) 
Gewicht: leicht  - ca. 300g 
Kosten: ca. 200 EUR 

Ich überlege, ob für den in diesem Jahr geplanten Alpencross (aber auch  Touren) eine Jacke mit oder eine ohne Kapuze sinnvoller ist. Bei einer Jacke ohne Kapuze hätte ich evtl. etwas mehr Sicht und könnte einen Helmüberzieher nutzen, hätte aber Sorge, dass ich in nem richtigen Regenschauer nass würde, weils hinten nass wird und reinläuft  (mit langen Haaren wsl. umso mehr) . 

Ich tendiere zu der u.g. Vaude Jacke ohne Kapuze, bin mir aber im Hinblick auf Alpencross nicht sicher, ob das die richtige Wahl ist. 

*Daher Frage an die Regenfahrer unter Euch: was macht mehr Sinn, mit oder ohne Kapuze (+Helmüberzieher?)? *

Danke  für Eure Erfahrungen 
Jugadora 

Drei Modelle stehen in der engeren Wahl: 
1)	Vaude: Womans Drop Jacket II, 271g, ca. 100 EUR OHNE KAPUZE 
http://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Frauen/Jacken/Women-s-Drop-Jacket-II.html

2+3)	Marmot: Womans PreCip, ca. 100 EUR, 323g, MIT KAPUZE 
Marmot: Womans Crystalline Jacket , ca. 130 EUR, 176g, MIT KAPUZE 
http://www.marmot.de/content/de/collection&c=250


----------



## Achtzig (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ne Endura- Jacke ohne Kapuze und ne einzelne Kapuze Gore glaub ich) dazu. Die Kapuze überlappt die Jacke am Kragen, so dass da nix reinläuft.

Ich finde das so ziemlich gut, die Jacke kann bei leichtem oder warmen Regen oder als Windschutz ohne Kapuze getragen werden ohne dass da was baumelt oder der Kragen so dick wird. Und bei zunehmendem Mistwetter oder großer Kälte einfach die Kapuze mit unter'n Helm. Vorteil ggü. Überzieher: Helmlampe bleibt möglich. War im Winter der Grund mich gegen nen Überzieher und für die Kapuze zu entscheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jugadora (2. Mai 2013)

Danke, Achtzig.

Helmlampe ist ein gutes Argument, was gg. Überzieher spricht. Aber andererseits: wann mach ich schon mal Nightrides im tiefen Regen 

Vaude hat auch so Zusatzkapuzen, die man anbringen kann, aber die gibt's nur in schwarz (und passen dann nicht zum Rest der Jacke ) und außerdem wieder mehr Gewicht. 
Und die von Marmot sind leider nicht abnehmbar. 

Vielleicht gib's ja noch mehr Erfahrungen, oder (schöne) Jackenideen mit abnehmbaren Kapuzen ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Mai 2013)

meist sind radregejacken ohne kapuze da ich aber auch oft ohne helm unterwegs bin ist ne jacke mit kaputze sinvoller.

die von dir verlinkte precip ist ein klassiker unter den regenjacken und grundsolide.

das mit abnehmbar ist eher ein meiner ansicht nach gimik das man nicht zu ernst nehmen sollte.

hier kannst mal schaun larca hat die Ã¶fters mal fÃ¼r 30â¬ im program, preis leistungs mÃ¤ssig unschlagbar.
http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/trekking-outdoor-marmot-regenjacke-precip-und-177602

oder hier hin und wieder drin fÃ¼r um die 40â¬
http://outlet.hive-outdoor.com/catalogsearch/result/?a_kleidungsart=192&price=-100&q=marmot

lieber ne ordentliche regenjacke die macht was sie soll als ne hÃ¼bsche in der du patschnass wirst und eventuell noch sinlos viel dafÃ¼r gezahlt wurde.


----------



## Wilddieb (3. Mai 2013)

Bei kälteren Temperaturen ist eine Kapuze sicher super, ich fahre aber meisstens mit Skihelm, die Dinger sind allerdings auch nicht komplett wasserdicht.
Mit der Kapuze hatte ich allerdings schon das Problem, dass sich die Helmpolster mit Wasser voll saugten und sich das Wasser aufstaute und durch die Kapuze drückte. Daher fahre ich nun mit Helm Überzug wenn es warm genug ist. Das Problem das mir Wasser in den Kragen läuft hatte ich bisher nicht.
Ich hab die Dakine Blitz Jacke. Unbeladen und bei leichtem Regen ok, sobald man nen Rucksack trägt tritt die Helmproblematik auch bei den Schultern auf, zudem ist die Atmungsaktivität auch ohne Ballast bei Null, die Belüftungsschlitze ein Witz. Also ich werde mich spätestens bis nächsten Herbst nach einem gescheiteren Modell umsehen müssen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Mai 2013)

dieses dakine blitz ding hat doch so ne art megamülltüte als Kapuze die man "über jeden helm ziehen sollte können?
weil nur über den kopf gezogen fält einem doch der megamüllsack ins gesicht wie mir von Bildern dieses gerätes scheint und da sie ne vernünftige Justierung in irgend ner art nicht hat um es auf den kopf anzupassen ist über den helm die einzige Option?

Kapuze drunter unter helm ist bei manchen jacken problematisch da hängts echt vom kapuzenmaterial ab wie gut sie eben dicht hält.
mir ist zum Beispiel ein doppeltes gewebe am liebsten bei solchen jacken die den zweck erfüllen sollen, sprich aussengewebe mit Membran draufgeklebt und innen noch ein kräftiges linergewebe innen drin, da drückst wasser im grunde nie durch.

und Regenjacken haben im regen keine atmungsaktivität durch übersättigte Luftfeuchtigkeit,darum trocken soll sie halten und der andere wichtige punkte bequem soll sie sein.


----------



## LF-X (3. Mai 2013)

Kapuzen und Helm würde mich massiv stören. Drüber bekommt man die meisten eh nicht und bei meiner von OCK staut sich auch gerne mal das Wasser in der Kapuze.

Ohne Helm würde ich zwar nicht fahren, aber die Sichtverhälnisse wären mir dann  zu eingegrenzt.


----------



## Yeti666 (3. Mai 2013)

Regenjacke mit Kapuze ist vielseitiger. Der Helm muß unter die Kapuze, so läuft kein Wasser durch die Belüftungsöffnung und ins Genick. Im Alpinsport macht man das schon immer so! Sollte halt groß genug sein um den Kopf noch drehen zu können. Bei der gehts http://www.norrona.com/Products/4304-12/bitihorn-dri1-jacket-m


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Mai 2013)

jo und ich machs meist unter helm und bleib genauso trocken, selbst mit alpinejacken, ich war gut 15 jahre nur in den bergen unterwegs.

hängt halt vom genauen aufbau der Kapuze ab wozu und wie man sie am besten verwendet, gibt ja auch riesenhelme wo ne Kapuze grundsätzlich nich drüber passt.


----------



## Hofbiker (3. Mai 2013)

Ja auch ich würde eine Kapuzenjacke verwenden. zb. Skinfit


----------



## Wilddieb (4. Mai 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> dieses dakine blitz ding hat doch so ne art megamülltüte als Kapuze die man "über jeden helm ziehen sollte können?
> weil nur über den kopf gezogen fält einem doch der megamüllsack ins gesicht wie mir von Bildern dieses gerätes scheint und da sie ne vernünftige Justierung in irgend ner art nicht hat um es auf den kopf anzupassen ist über den helm die einzige Option?



Hab ich versucht drüber zu stülpen, aber entweder ist die Kapuze zu klein, der Helm zu gross, oder ich binzu doof dazu.  
Für über den Kopf ist sie schon etwas gross, aber man kann super einen Kapuzenpulli drunter ziehen, wenn es mal Kalt wird und hat genügend Bewegungsfreiheit. Mein Helm ist weit genug verstellbar um über beides zu passen. Also fährt man bei warmen Wetter los mit belüftetem Helm und Abends wird es kalt, eine brauchbare Lösung. Für Regen hab ich aber nun ja nen Helmüberzug, der bringt es echt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jugadora (9. Mai 2013)

Danke für Eure Antworten und Erfahrungen 

Das Thema scheint klar pro Kapuze entschieden worden zu sein. 
Ich denke, es wird nun doch eine der beiden Kapuzen-Marmots werden, obwohl mir die Vaude besser gefällt vom Design (und ich sie hier auch schon vom Versender liegen hab).

Mydealz schau ich mir an, feine Schnäppchen. 
Die Skinfit passt funktional, ich mag die Farben/Design aber nicht. 

ciao
Jugadora


----------



## TOM4 (11. Mai 2013)

Gore hat auch eine kaupze zum ankletten an die passenden gore jacken - ich find's ganz gut und wenn du z.b. mehrere gore jacken hast, dann kannst du die kapuze immer "mitnehmen"!


----------



## duc-mo (12. Mai 2013)

Wie stellst du dir das mit der Kapuze beim Biken vor? Jacke an, Kapuze auf und Helm drüber?

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das angenehm zu tragen ist und die Bewegungsfreiheit wird vermutlich stark eingeschränkt sein. Ausgewiesene Bikejacken mit Kapuze hab ich aber eh noch nie gesehen... Ich würde übrigens grundsätzlich zu einer Bikejacke raten, weil die im Idealfall auf die Körperhaltung beim Fahren zugeschnitten sind und hinten besonders lang sind, damit die Lenden eingepackt sind. Auch der Schulterbereich ist bei meiner Bikejacke anders geschnitten als bei meinen Trekkingjacken.

Wenn ich bike dann schwitze ich, egal ob bei Regen oder Sonne. Durch die Regenjacke / Hose will ich nur verhindern, dass ich völlig durchnässe und dann auskühle. Der Kragen sollte einigermaßem eng anliegen, dann läuft da auch nichts rein, zumindest bei mir. Helmüberzieher ist Geschmackssache, ich bin bisher immer ohne gefahren!


----------



## endhirn (12. Mai 2013)

Also da es wohl eine Jacke von Marmot werden soll, will ich mich auch noch kurz einklinken. Ich besitze einige Jacken von Marmot und die Kapuzen sind bei mir definitiv Helm tauglich. Wenn ein Kletterhelm drunter passt warum dann keiner fürs Biken. 
Die Länge der Marmot Jacken ist jedoch ziemlich gering und fürs Biken eigentlich zu kurz. Vielleicht kann man das durch eine Jacke eine Nummer größer etwas ausgleichen, aber dann hängt das Teil nur so an einem rum. Schlussendlich muss man die Jacke der Wahl einfach mal anprobieren.


----------



## Achtzig (12. Mai 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie stellst du dir das mit der Kapuze beim Biken vor? Jacke an, Kapuze auf und Helm drüber?
> 
> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das angenehm zu tragen ist und die Bewegungsfreiheit wird vermutlich stark eingeschränkt sein.



Dann musst du dich mehr anstrengen beim Vorstellen. Oder du probierst's mal aus. 
Jedenfalls stört die erwähnte Gore Kapuze kein bisschen unter'm Helm. Ich bleib dabei: Tolle Sache für echtes Sauwetter.


----------



## duc-mo (12. Mai 2013)

Die "Gore Kapuze" ist eine MÃ¼tze! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger...

Nach meiner Definition (der Duden sieht das Ã¼brigens genauso) ist eine Kapuze...



> eine an einem Mantel, Anorak, einer Jacke o.âÃ. angenÃ¤hte oder angeknÃ¶pfte Kopfbedeckung, die sich (als Regen- und KÃ¤lteschutz) ganz Ã¼ber den Kopf ziehen lÃ¤sst



Ich bin heute zwei Stunden bei Sauwetter ohne Kapuze oder HelmÃ¼berzieher unterwegs gewesen und habe dabei nichts vermisst. Eine Regenjacke mit gut anliegendem Kragen und eine hoch geschnittene Regenhose ist fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich vÃ¶llig ausreichend. Heute hab ich noch meine wasserdichten Socken getragen, was sich nach der Tour als hervorragende Idee herausgestellt hat, denn der Schuh war vÃ¶llig durchnÃ¤Ãt, meine FÃ¼Ãe aber trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (12. Mai 2013)

Eine Kapuze ist für mich sehr wichtig. Allerdings eine die man wirklich dicht verschließen kann und am besten eine Art Tunnel vor dem Gesicht bildet. Alle heiligen Zeiten komm ich mal in nen halben Orkan bei dem es einen Schnee oder Regen dermaßen um die Ohren haut, dass man meint es schießt einem einer mit Nadeln aufs Gesicht.

Da kommt dann der Helm ab und die Kapuze auf, Helm oben drüber und fertig. Ob man dann noch den Kopf großartig bewegen kann ist eh egal, weil man nur noch auf den Boden stiert und versucht den Weg zu erkennen während man im Schneckentempo dahinkriecht.


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Mai 2013)

Jup, das kenne ich.  

Das Nasse Füsse Problem habe ich übrigens mit Überziehern von Gore gelöst. Der Schuh und die Füsse bleiben Trocken, egal bei welchem Wetter. Weil, wenn ich bei miesem Wetter unterwegs bin, dann meisstens, weil ich wo hin muss. Ich will eben kein Extrapaar Schuhe mit mir herumschleppen aber auch nicht einige Stunden mit triefenden Schuhen in der Gegend herumlaufen.

Hingegen ist das Gesichtsschutzdings von Gore nicht zu gebrauchen.
Es spannt im Nacken, verrutscht trotzdem, kriegst keine Luft und tzrotz allem haste das Gefühl, kriegst ne Akkupunktur...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (12. Mai 2013)

Hab die oben verlinkte VAUDE Drop Jacket (allerdings für Männer) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Hat ne Kapuze dran

Hat letztes Jahr 300 Euro gekostet, vorn paar Monaten für 100 Euro bekommen


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Mai 2013)

@whistler85

meinst eventuell ne andere? weil die drop jacket gibt's nirgends als kapuzenversion und der UVP vom Hersteller ist ja 100 und nicht 300.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (13. Mai 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> @_whistler85_
> 
> meinst eventuell ne andere? weil die drop jacket gibt's nirgends als kapuzenversion und der UVP vom Hersteller ist ja 100 und nicht 300.



Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, könnte sein dass es Drop jacket II war?
Keine ahnung, die Hose dazu heißt drop pants, aber den namen der jacke hab ich vergessen. Auf jedenfall mit kapuze, und sie war wirklich runtergesetzt von 300 auf 100!
gekauft bei BOC


----------



## Wilddieb (13. Mai 2013)

Bei solchen Preisangaben muss man immer die Augen offen halten. Es ist nÃ¤mlich sehr verbreitet irgendeinen Phantasiepreis anzugeben um mit unglaublicher Reduktion zu werben.

Aber es muss eine andere Jacke sein. Die Drop jacket II scheint auch keine Kapuze zu haben und eben der komische OVP von 300â¬. Da mÃ¼sste es fast schon die Albo 3in1 Jacke sein.

Ich tipper aber eher auf Rondane oder die Yaki.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Mai 2013)

die vaude seite ist sehr Ã¼bersichtlich und das Produktangebot und die preise sehr konstant sogar Ã¼ber lange zeitrÃ¤ume.
http://www.vaude.com/en-NL/en/Products/Men/Jackets/

hier falls du sie siest stehen ja die uvp immer dabei und bei 300â¬ findet man kaum was da vaude ja eher ein preiswerter Hersteller ist.

ne Vermutung das da ein mÃ¤rchenpreis draugestempelt war um das Produkt dann zum eigentlichen normalpreis weiterzugeben und diesen als schnÃ¤ppchen zu bezeichnen ist durchaus denkbar.
aber halt traurig wenn ein laden sowas macht.

ich wÃ¼rde auf die birch jacket meine Vermutung legen ?


----------



## Tall1969 (13. Mai 2013)

jugadora schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten und Erfahrungen
> 
> Das Thema scheint klar pro Kapuze entschieden worden zu sein.
> Ich denke, es wird nun doch eine der beiden Kapuzen-Marmots werden, obwohl mir die Vaude besser gefällt vom Design (und ich sie hier auch schon vom Versender liegen hab).
> ...



Die Marmot habe ich u.a. auch... tut was sie soll, die gruene Version ist halt farblich nicht so der Burner, mehr so Bundeswehrsytle... aber egal


----------



## pat (14. Mai 2013)

Ich hab ebenfalls die Vaude Drop. War anfangs wegen der fehlenden Kapuze auch etwas irritiert, der Preis war aber dermassen günstig, dass ich sie trotzdem kaufen 'musste'. Mittlerweile hat die Jacke doch schon paarmal Regen, Wind und Schnee gesehen. Jacke liegt angenehm eng an, stört aber nicht. Ärmelbündchen sind gut, Halsausschnitt lässt sich bei Bedarf sehr eng und gut abschliessend zumachen.
In Kombination mit ner 'Unter-Helm-Mütze' von Mavic und bei Nässe nem Goretex-Hut hab ich eine integrierte Kapuze bislang nie vermisst.
Die Vaude ist ne 'technische Überhaut' für den Oberkörper, ohne unnötige Längen/Weiten. Wer gerne ne Jacke zum reinkuscheln möchte, d.h. die Hände in die Ärmel, Schultern hoch, Kapuze rauf und vorne zubinden, ist damit definitiv falsch.

Die beiden Modelle von Marmot schauen auch gut aus, sind aber eher klassische Outdoor-Jacken, nicht Bike-Wetterschutzjacken. Fragt sich halt, was möchtest du? Marmot an sich finde ich sehr gut, habe von denen zum Klettern einige Sachen, hat sich alles gut bewährt.

Gruss pat


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Mai 2013)

Also die Jacke die ich meinte war so ähnlich wie die Escape Jacket glaube ich... aber ich komm echt net drauf

Aber wie gesagt, Kapuze sollte man schon dabei haben find ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jugadora (15. Mai 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie stellst du dir das mit der Kapuze beim Biken vor? Jacke an, Kapuze auf und Helm drüber?



Ja, genau so. Hab ich ja dank Euch gelernt, dass es so gemacht wird.  Inzwischen ist die Marmot PreCip angekomment, habe es gleich mal getestet mit der Kapuze unterm Helm und es wirkt ziemlich praktisch, Sicht geht auch noch halbwegs. Test im Regen kommt dann noch. 

Allerdings muss ich Dir, endhirn und pat Recht geben: Die Marmot sieht echt klasse aus, sitzt auch gut, aber auf'm Fahrrad könnte sie hinten etwas kurz sein, bzw. wenn die Arme gestreckt sind, wird's vorn schon was kürzer. 

Also, vielleicht doch ne spezielle Bikejacke? Schwierig. Goretex hat bestimmt klasse Passform, sieht aber nicht so dolle aus...
Hab noch ne Marmot bestellt, und dann entscheide ich mich 



pat schrieb:


> In Kombination mit ner 'Unter-Helm-Mütze' von Mavic und bei Nässe nem Goretex-Hut hab ich eine integrierte Kapuze bislang nie vermisst.
> 
> Gruss pat



Das wär auch ne Alternative..., aber dann wär ich ja wieder bei der Kombi Jacke + Mütze bzw. Helmüberzieher... wo's dann evtl. hinten rein läuft oder kalt wird...


----------



## Mountain77 (27. Mai 2013)

Hab mir heute die Vaude Men's Birch xxl gegönnt. Ist im Gegensatz zur Drop legerer geschnitten und Alltagstauglich. Die Drop war selbst in xxxl bei mir Grenzwertig. Das nächste Schauer kann kommen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2013)

Mit Kapuze. 

Dann ist die Jacke auch für andere Aktivitäten besser geeignet. (Windschutz, Regenschutz)

Gestört hat mich eine Kapuze beim Biken noch nie, wüsste auch nicht, warum.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2013)

jugadora schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Marmot bestellt, und dann entscheide ich mich


Marmot hat meiner Erfahrung nach eher einen "amerikanischen" Schnitt, also eher kurze Ärmel, eher dickerer Körper.

Meine Wahl fiel auf diese: http://at.thenorthface.com/tnf-at-de/men-s-alpine-project-jacket-23.html
(habe aber nicht so viel bezahlt)

Gute und günstige Alternative: http://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/p.../;jsessionid=85CA8FCFE96496B273F796FC09E77C0A
Hat halt statt Achselbelüftungszipps Frontbelüftungszipps.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Mai 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Meine Wahl fiel auf diese: http://at.thenorthface.com/tnf-at-de/men-s-alpine-project-jacket-23.html
> (habe aber nicht so viel bezahlt)
> 
> Gute und günstige Alternative: http://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/p.../;jsessionid=85CA8FCFE96496B273F796FC09E77C0A


 

350 für ne nur Regenjacke?
und deine *günstige*  250

meine hat 25 hält mich bei jedem monsumregen trocken so etwas würde ich als halbwegs günstig bezeichnen.

manchmal frage ich.......


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> meine hat 25 hält mich bei jedem monsumregen trocken so etwas würde ich als halbwegs günstig bezeichnen.


Ja, so eine hält dich von außen trocken. 

Allerdings lässt sie auch von innen nichts durch, d.h. du schwitzt gewaltig. Und das auch dann, wenn du sie bspw. nur als Windschutz benützt. 
Du schwitzt, durchnässt, frierst. (wenn Temperaturen niedrig)

Was, wenn ich dir sage, dass meine Hardshell zum Tourengehen normalerweise 550 Euro kosten würde?  (auch das hab ich nicht bezahlt, sondern sie deutlich günstiger bekommen)

Für's Parkfahren nehm ich aber natürlich auch eine günstigere, dafür wäre eine Goretexjacke zu schade.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Mai 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> *Ja, so eine hÃ¤lt dich von auÃen trocken.*
> 
> Allerdings lÃ¤sst sie auch von innen nichts durch, d.h. du schwitzt gewaltig. Und das auch dann, wenn du sie bspw. nur als Windschutz benÃ¼tzt.
> Du schwitzt, durchnÃ¤sst, frierst. (wenn Temperaturen niedrig)


 
zum ersten du sagst es und das ist was es ausmacht, es hÃ¤lt trocken.

zu 2 ich schwitze bei regen nicht.

zum rest:
 wie immer der punkt atmungsaktivitÃ¤t?
der ist nur von Bedeutung bei nicht regen!!!

 und von innen nach aussen geht bei ~100% Luftfeuchtigkeit in jeder jacke gleich viel nÃ¤mlich ~0% durch, und bei starkem regen ist nun mal die luft gesÃ¤ttigt!!!!
hier noch mal schnell ne erklÃ¤hrung fÃ¼r dich rausgesucht, da du davon noch nie was gehÃ¶rt hast?

"Dann ist die Luft "gesÃ¤ttigt" - so nennt man das. D.h. sie kann kein weiteres wasser (zumindest nicht bei dieser Temperatur) aufnehmen.

 Beispiel: zu stellst einen Becher wasser unter eine KÃ¤seglocke - das ganze bei 20Â°C - du merkst, dass das wasser im becher zunÃ¤chst etwas weniger wird - klar: es verdunstet!
 Irgendwann verdunstet kein weiteres Wasser mehr - die Luft ist gesÃ¤ttigt, die Luftfeuchtigkeit (man nennt sie auch relative Luftfeuchtigkeit) betrÃ¤gt nun 100%.
 Die einzige mÃ¶glichkeit mehr wasser zum verdunsten zu bringen ist das ganze zu erwÃ¤rmen. Wieviel Wasser Luft aufnehmen kann hÃ¤ngt allein von der Temperatur ab."

ansonsten Google mal 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit+regen, wird im netz sicher xtausende male erklÃ¤hrt.


 und bei nicht regen lauf ich nicht mit ner Regenjacke rum, dafÃ¼r hab ich ordentliche windbreaker der alles abdecken bis auf starkregen wofÃ¼r man eben auf ne reine Regenjacke wechselt, falls du sowas andeuten wolltest.

falls es wirklich leute geben sollte die mit ner Regenjacke bei nichtregen rumlaufen, mein herzliches Beileid.

und zu erwÃ¤hnen brauchst ned bei jedem beitrag das du 250â¬ 350â¬ oder jetzt sogar 550â¬ Regenjacken/gebirgshardshells? hast, das Ã¤ndert nichts an der Tatsache das es keinen unterschied zu ner 20â¬ jacke macht in der entsprechenden regensituation, das ne jacke nur dicht halten soll.

da es hier im beitrag um Regenjacke und nicht darum geht wie man sich sinvoll kleidet, lass ich den allgemein sinvoll kleiden punkt der zu umfangreich wird mal weg.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Mai 2013)

Die rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit beträgt bei Regen nicht zwangsläufig 100%. 
Im Normalfall sogar darunter. 

Im dichten Nebel allerdings schon eher.

Ich persönlich hab mit Goretex sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, mit günstigeren Membranen meist (nicht immer) weniger gute -- was die Atmungsaktivität betrifft. 
Ob einem das den zweifellos hohen Preis wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Mai 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die rel. Luftfeuchtigkeit beträgt bei Regen nicht zwangsläufig 100%.
> Im Normalfall sogar darunter.


 
deswegen sagte ich ja ~100% nicht genau 100%.

ja bei Nieselregen kanns auch 96% sein bei starkregen ist aber fast immer ~100%.

und selbst bei zum Beispiel 96% wo noch die luft bishen Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann verändert sich der gesammte feuchtigkeitsaustausch auf fast 0.

ich hab auch teure Produkte in meinem besitz und diese sind für bestimmte Anwendungen gedacht wo man keine andere Option hat, da sind sie gut, im punkt regen nehmen sich sich 0 im vergleich zu billigst produkten.

somit für die einfache frage was nehm ich bei regen, ist die antwort simpel, dicht solls halten, viel für sowas ausgeben unnötig.

wenn dir was teures ein besseres gefühl gibt dann solls so sein, und ist somit deine Begründung ein sichereres gefühl, aber einfache teile erfühlen für diese klare Anwendung auch ihren zweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (29. Mai 2013)

Ich seh das schon ein bischen anders. Wenn ich für eine 3-4 stündige Trainingseinheit aufs Rad steige, dann erwartet mich momentan meist ein Mix aus starkregen, Trockenheit und leichten Niederschlag bei unter 10 Grad. Da entscheide ich mich dann für eine "gute"Membranjacke. Die bietet nach wie vor den besten Kompromiss aus Wasserdichtigkeit und Tragekomfort. In ner Billigregenjacke kocht man in den Niederschlagsfreien Phasen auf, und der Windbreaker ist innerhalb weniger Minuten bei Starkregen durch. Auf ständiges Umziehen hab ich beim Trainig keine Lust.


----------



## duc-mo (29. Mai 2013)

FÃ¼r mich muss eine "Regenjacke" eher die Funktion einer "Wetterjacke" erfÃ¼llen und sowohl bei Wind, Regen und KÃ¤lte funktionieren. Eine "Zeltplane" ohne Membran kann das nicht (zumindest nicht aus meiner Erfahrung) und ich habe keine Lust stÃ¤ndig zwischen Windjacke, Regenjacke und Softshell hin und her zu tauschen. Ich habe vielmehr mehrere dÃ¼nne Jacken die ich Ã¼bereinander trage. Wenns besonders kalt ist dann kommt z.B. die Hardshell Ã¼ber die Softshell und wenns dann wÃ¤rmer wird kommt die Hardshell runter. Insgesamt wÃ¼rde ich auch fÃ¼r hochwertige Funktionsjacken plÃ¤dieren. Alle gÃ¼nstigen Wind, Regen oder Softshell Jacken (z.B. vom Discounter) die ich mal probiert hatte, haben mich nicht Ã¼berzeugt und liegen inzwischen ungenutzt im Schrank. Das man 350â¬ und mehr fÃ¼r ne Hardshell ausgeben muss, wÃ¼rde ich nicht unterschreiben (auch wenn ich auch so eine habe...  ) aber ordentliche Funktionskleidung von renomierten Herstellern sollten es schon sein. Da hat man einfach lÃ¤nger was von!


----------



## Achtzig (29. Mai 2013)

Also um hier mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen: ich war heut Morgen gottfroh über meine Kapuze, auch wenn das nur ne lose ist. Bin erst ohne los, als dann aber der Buff durchnässt war ist's im Wind schon unangenehm geworden. Unter'm fahren dann schnell Helm ab, Buff gegen Kaputze getauscht und alles war gut.

Mein Fazit: Bei der nächsten Regenfahrt kommt, wenn kein Regenende absehbar ist und die Temperatur unter 15 °C liegt, von Anfang an die Kapuze auf'n Kopp. Unter'n Helm. Stört kein bisschen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ich seh das schon ein bischen anders. Wenn ich für eine 3-4 stündige Trainingseinheit aufs Rad steige, dann erwartet mich momentan meist ein Mix aus starkregen, Trockenheit und leichten Niederschlag bei unter 10 Grad.


 
ich kenn nicht jeden ort in Deutschland oder Österreich, mag sein das es orte gibt wo es im minutentakt wechselt, aber zumindest ist FloImShnee in bad Ischl? das ist in der nähe von mir hintersee und da ist das wetter über den tag verteilt konstant, in den letzen 3wochen haben wir dauerbewölkung mit leichtem Nieselregen jeden tag dafür war noch kein einziges mal ne Regenjacke nötig.
ein echtes gewitter zeichnet sich im Normalfall bei uns mit schwarzen wolken an.

jöcki welcher ort ist das bei dir der 3 wechselsituationen täglich bietet die dauernd wechseln wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Jocki (29. Mai 2013)

@Lorenz: Vor 1 Monat hieß es bei mir z.B 3h Grundlage schrubben auf dem Rennrad- also kein Rucksack (nervt da nur). Startbedingungen in Aufham: 7°C, Nieselregen. Bekleidung: Assos Sturmnusspants, darunter Radhose + Knielinge. Oben Gore Xenon Paclite Jacke, darunter Sommerradtrikot (wegen der Taschen) über Merinolangarmshirt. Buff auf dem Kopf + Helm mit Regenüberzieher sowie Sealskinz Socken an den Füßen.

30min später regnet es kräftig in Freilassing, 10 min später schüttet es bei Salzburg derart stark, dass mir innerhalb von 1 min die Socken volllaufen (hätt ich doch die Kniestrümpfe angezogen). Weiter geht es Richtung Oberstdorf, der Regen lässt nach und ein paar Sonnenstrahlen blitzen durch. Mir wird langsam heiß. Reißverschluss auf und Ärmel hochschieben reicht. Ab Laufen schließt sich die Wolkendecke wieder und der Wind wird schärfer. Reißverschluss zu, Ärmel runter und weiter geht's. Jetzt geht es ins hügelige Gelände ein kurzer Anstieg jagt den nächsten. Mit GA1 ist jetzt Essig. bergauf Reißverschluss auf, bergab zu, so gehts im Minutentakt. In der Jacke lässt es sich bergauf eben noch aushalten. Jetzt geht's nochmal ein paar höhenmeter rauf. Zwischen Staufen und Högl hängt mal wieder ne Starkregenwolke und es schüttet.  Mit knapp 50km/h geht es die letzten paar Kilometer bergab und schön langsam wird es mir zu kalt, aber die heiße Dusche wartet schon.

Wie hättest Du das Kleidungstechnisch gelöst?

Oder am WE: Endurorennen am Samerberg. Es war irgendwas zwischen 6 und 18° C, Vormittags weitesgehend trocken und ab 14 Uhr Regen angesagt. Die Aktivität wechselt zwischen hochintensiv, Grundlage sowie Wartephasen. Letzten Endes bin ich 95% der Zeit in ner ActiveShell Jacke mit nem Merinoshirt drunter unterwegs gewesen. Hat gut gepasst.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Mai 2013)

Bei leichtem Nieselregen brauch ich keine wasserdichte Regenjacke, da reicht mir meine 1-Layer Softshell, die wasserabweisend ist.

Meine Regenjacke zieh ich nur dann an, wenn es richtig schüttet, quasi starker Dauerregen. Und wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss, z.B. es hagelt Katzen, dann steig ich überhaupt nicht aufs Rad.

Zuletzt auf einer Mehrtagestour habe ich sogar nur das Poncho dabei gehabt, es hat auf der gesamten Tour nur 1x kräftig geregnet, also Poncho angezogen, etwas langsamer gefahren, was mir bei bergauf nicht schwer fällt, und nachdem Regen verschwunden, Poncho aus und seitlich in den Rucksack gesteckt. Das geht in einer starken Minute 

Wie oft hat man einen mehrfachen Wechsel von Sonne/Warm und Starkregen im Jahr?

Hier im Mittelgebirge bei meist moderaten Temperaturen würde ich weiterhin ne klassische leichte Regenjacke favorisieren. An & Ausziehen stellt kein Problem dar. Aber ne dicke 2.5 Layer Jacke mit Membran wäre mir einfach zu dick, zu warm, zu unflexibel... es ist und bleibt halt ne Jacke für Alpinisten, und da sieht es durchaus anders aus.

Zum Glück schwitzt aber auch jeder bisschen anders. Und die Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Kälte und Nässe ist auch unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Mai 2013)

@jöcki ich denk vitaminc aussage trifft es besser.
"
 Zum Glück schwitzt aber auch jeder bisschen anders. Und die Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Kälte und Nässe ist auch unterschiedlich."

bist  ja auch nicht weit von mir weg wie ich gerade sehe, ich hatte schon gelegentlich ne tour Richtung Salzburg+freilassing+ Salzach hoch Richtung laufen, oder raus mitterfelden,... hinter mir.

ich zieh definitiv grundsätzlich weniger an als du bei diesen Bedingungen, du wirst ganz einfach gegenüber mir sehr kälteempfindlich sein.

wenn ich bei ~10° starte und die jetzigen wetterferhältnise bei dir herschen wie heute hab ich auch nur Merino kurz oder langarm an ohne Trikot, und den breaker drüber also genau 2 Sachen!!! , die Regenjacke im Rucksack für den fall der fälle.

du würdest heute denk ich auch 3 Sachen anziehen und beim jetzigen Nieselregen in salzburg ne Regenjacke ich nicht.

drunter trage ich einfach ne lange Mischgewebe hose dünn mit Unterhose drunter, die Mischgewebe hose ist stark windabweisend nimmt kaum nässe auf und trocknet ratz fatz unter der fahrt keine knielinge und co nötig und selbst nass ist sie angenehm zu tragen, regenhose hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr im Gepäck im sommer nur im winter.

das schuhthema löse ich simple mit volllederschuhen die einfach nur regelmässig gefettet werden und somit stark wasserabweisend sind und selbst bei starkregen kaum was reingeht, für Extremsituationen die es die letzen 3 Wochen nicht gab hab ich neoprensocken im Rucksack dabei sealskinz verwende ich nicht.

in summe bin die ganze fahrt trocken bei sehr angenehmen körperklima, auch wenn mans kaum glauben mag oder einfach davon ausgeht ohne vollregenbekleidung muss man drunter nass werden, das Ergebnis ist anders.

mag sein das ich ein zu rustikaler bergmensch bin oder einfach weniger übervorsichtig bin.
aber es ich auch bei vielen so das sie mehr als notwendig anziehen oder falsche Sachen kombinieren in der hoffnung es sein optimal da alles irgendwie technisch wo das Resultat aber schlussendlich schlechter ist.


----------



## Jocki (30. Mai 2013)

Ich denke, es liegt eher darin begründet mit welcher Motivation man aufs Rad steigt. Würd ich ne Tour fahren, wäre meine Kleidung sehr ähnlich zu deiner. Ich hätt nur was Isolierendes zusätzlich im Rucksack. 
Für trainingsfahrten oder Rennen steht für mich halt bewegungseffiezienz, geringes Gewicht und kleines Packmaß vor maximalen Klimakomfort.

Am Rennrad tu ich mich allein schon mit den Lederschuhen schwer.


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Für trainingsfahrten oder Rennen steht für mich halt bewegungseffiezienz, geringes Gewicht und kleines Packmaß vor maximalen Klimakomfort.
> 
> Am Rennrad tu ich mich allein schon mit den Lederschuhen schwer.


 
für mich ist egal ob fahrt zur arbeit, rennen?, langstreckentouren oder sonst was immer der gleiche punkt wichtig, das was notwendig ist anzuhaben und nicht mehr das es zu allem überfluss noch ultraleicht und saubequem ist ist nur ein nebeneffekt.

deinen punkt dieses effiezienz+gewicht schliest kompfort aus versteh ich nicht ganz wie du das meinst?

bei schuhen ist es gewohnheistsache, logisch ist ein 300gramm Sportschuh um einiges bequemer hab ich im sommer auch dauernd an, nur bei jetzigem unbeständigen wetter muss es halt ein leider 700gramm teil sein das optimal isoliert und schützt.

logisch geht auch 300gram Sportschuhe+150gramm regentüte"überschuh" drüber, das fussklima ist in so ner Kombi aber grausam.

das ist ja das entscheidende und worum es hier geht,wie bei der frage Kapuze ja oder nein? ohne ist die jacke paar gram leichter mit einer hat man einen deutlichen Komfortgewinn und ist wesentlich flexibler wann in summe deutlich besser ist.
früher hatte ich hin und wieder jacken gekauft ohne Kapuze, heutzutage ist es normal für mich mit zu kaufen, da ich mit der Kapuze etliches an zusatzkompfbedeckungen spare und somit auch deutlich das kleiderggewicht reduziere.


----------



## Jocki (30. Mai 2013)

Ich unterscheide sehr deutlich ob Fahrt zur Arbeit, Rennen, Training, oder Tour welche Kleidung und Ausrüstung ich wähle.

Bei Training und Rennen bleibt halt meist der Rucksack daheim, Raceschuhe und Klickpedale sind Pflicht, und das mitgeführte Gepäck wird auf ein Minimum reduziert da es in den Trikottaschen platz haben muss.

Wenn mit stärkeren Niederschlägen zu rechnen ist, kommt halt ne leichte Membranjacke in die Trikottasche die den Job vom Windbreaker mitübernimmt. Häufiges An-und Ausziehen fällt meist auch flach, da keine Zeit zum Stehenbleiben bzw. während der Fahrt oft nicht möglich.

Genau da sehe ich eben die Vorteile einer hochwertigen Jacke gegenüber einer einfachen.
Schnitt, Packmaß und maximaler Dampfdurchgang bieten für genau solche Situationen einen super Kompromiss.


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Mai 2013)

da werd ma uns sicher nie einig.

für dich ist ne Regenjacke ein super Kompromiss für mich anderrerseits der letzte Ausweg und sollte um jeden preis vermieden werden und läst sich auch nahezu immer vermeiden.


----------



## vitaminc (31. Mai 2013)

> Ich unterscheide sehr deutlich ob Fahrt zur Arbeit, Rennen, Training, oder Tour welche Kleidung und Ausrüstung ich wähle.
> 
> Bei Training und Rennen bleibt halt meist der Rucksack daheim, Raceschuhe und Klickpedale sind Pflicht, und das mitgeführte Gepäck wird auf ein Minimum reduziert da es in den Trikottaschen platz haben muss.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn mit "hochwertigen Jacke" gemeint?
Leichte Membranjacke in die Tasche aber keine Zeit zum stehenbleiben?
Windbreaker ist auch nur wasserabweisend, was machste dann beim Dauerstarkregen?

Jacken mit Membran sind und bleiben meiner Meinung nach auch nur ein Kompromiss, besonders bei anstrengenden/schwitzigen Sportarten, z.B. Joggen und Radfahren. 

Die Atmungsaktivität leidet zunehmend bei spezieller Funktion wie z.B. Windstopper oder auch Wasserdichtigkeit. Wie schon oft bemerkt, funktioniert die Atmungsaktivität während dem Regen nicht, und auch wenn es nicht regnet, ist die Dampfdurchlässigkeit viel zu gering vom Material ausgehend, als dass es großartig was nützen würde. Das ist bei einer Windstopper-Membran auch nicht viel anders. 

Die richtige Klamotte beim Radeln ist sicher immer davon abhängig zu machen, wie lange ich unterwegs bin und bin wie die Wettervorhersage aussieht. Sicher auch noch zu unterscheiden ob ich sportlich unterwegs bin, oder einfach nur gemütlich ins Geschäft fahre. Gerade letzteres entscheidet über die Isolation und Atmungsaktivität. 

Wenn ich gemütlich fahre, muss ich mich wärmer anziehen und Atmungsaktivität spielt keine Rolle.

Beim sportlichen Fahren kann man sicher nochmal zwischen längerer Tour und schneller Trainingseinheit unterscheiden. Bei einer Tour kann das Schwitzen und Kalt/Nass zur Herausforderung werden. Ich habe da die besten Erfahrungen im klassischem Zwiebelprinzip gefunden. D.h. prinzipbedingte Jacke, z.B. 1-Layer Softshell, klassische Regenjacke, einzelnes Fleece, etc.. Das taugt mir deutlich mehr als eine einzelne Jacke die alle Funktionen über ne Membran und verschiedene Layer abdecken soll.

Bei einer schnellen Trainingseinheit ist es eigentlich viel einfacher. Da man nie stehen bleiben will, die Wettervorhersage für wenige Stunden doch ziemlich genau sind, wäre meine erste Wahl bei Kühl und etwas leichtem Regen meine 1-Layer Softshell (ohne Membran). Die ist hoch-atmungsaktiv, wasserabweisend und zu 85% winddicht.


----------



## Tall1969 (31. Mai 2013)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Marmot hat meiner Erfahrung nach eher einen "amerikanischen" Schnitt, also eher kurze Ärmel, eher dickerer Körper.



Stimmt, finde ich.... im Vergleich zu Vaude oder Gore ist hat sie wirklich relativ kurze Ärmel...


----------



## Caeso (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo,



vitaminc schrieb:


> Jacken mit Membran sind und bleiben meiner Meinung nach auch nur ein Kompromiss, besonders bei anstrengenden/schwitzigen Sportarten, z.B. Joggen und Radfahren.


 
jetzt mal ganz allgemein gefragt. Wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaue haben wir gerade Dauerregen bei ca. 10-12 Grad. Wenn ich nun für ca. 2 1/2 bis 3 Stunden losradeln will was wäre da geeignet um warm und trocken zu bleiben? Ich hätte da jetzt gedacht, dass eine Membran Jacke mit Kapuze zusammen mit einer Membran Hose das richtige ist.

Gerald


----------



## duc-mo (31. Mai 2013)

Helmüberzieher, T-Shirt / Trikot, dünne Softshell, Regenjacke, Radunterhose mit Polster, Regenhose (ich hatte gestern ne kurze an), wasserdichte Socken, Bikeschuhe.


----------



## vitaminc (31. Mai 2013)

@Caeso


> jetzt mal ganz allgemein gefragt. Wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaue haben wir gerade Dauerregen bei ca. 10-12 Grad. Wenn ich nun für ca. 2 1/2 bis 3 Stunden losradeln will was wäre da geeignet um warm und trocken zu bleiben? Ich hätte da jetzt gedacht, dass eine Membran Jacke mit Kapuze zusammen mit einer Membran Hose das richtige ist.



siehe Antwort von @duc-mo 

Wieviele und welche Schichten man verwendet, hängt davon ab wie stark man schwitzt.

Ich würde bei dem Wetter überhaupt nicht radeln gehen, wenn ich aber heute unbedingt müsste: lange Regenhose, Regenjacke mit Kapuze über Helm, darunter Langarmshirt, Schuhe mit Neopren-Überzieher.

Warum das Volk nach Membran schreit? - hoch lebe das Marketing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (31. Mai 2013)

Nur um etwaigen Missverständnissen vor zu beugen, Hose, Jacke und Socken haben natürlich ne Membran!


----------



## vitaminc (31. Mai 2013)

Bis auf vielleicht die Socken, da hab ich keine Ahnung von, brauch es nicht zwingend ne Membran bei Regenjacke und Hose. Die angeblich bessere Atmungsaktivität bringt bei mir sowieso nix, da ich zuviel schwitze, und während es regnet funktioniert sowieso keine Atmungsaktivität. D.h. ne billige normale Regenjacke tut es bereits genauso!


----------



## Jocki (31. Mai 2013)

Caeso schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist genau die Wetterlage wo ich (was Vitamin C und Lorenz anders sehen) die große Stärke von hochwertiger (aktuell Activeshell oder Event Regenkleidung) sehe.

Windbreaker oder Softshell halten zwar auch lange den Regen ab saugen sich dann aber doch irgendwann voll. Gerade an den Stellen an denen das Material nicht ständig Körperkontakt hat, nimmt es die Außentemperatur an. Das beschleunigt das Auskühlen enorm. Irgendwann wenn einem zu kalt ist zieht man das Ding dann frustriert aus stopft es in den Rucksack und zieht die Regenjacke an.

(lorenz wird hier zwar wissenschaftlich belegbar wiedersprechen, aber meine Erfahrung über 16Jahre in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Funktionsstoffen hat halt selbiges Ergeben.)

Die Regenjacke bietet zwar erstmal das deutlich schlechtere Klima, aber das bleibt weitesgehend konstant über die gesamte Dauer. Außerdem kann man eine entsprechend kleine Regenjacke eben gerade noch in der Trikottasche verstauen, falls es doch schön genug wird. 

P.S ich bin vorgestern in einer Activeshelljacke unterwegs gewesen und gestern in einer aus Entrant. Gleiche Wetterbedingung, gleiche Strecke, gleiches Rad. Der Unterschied beim Dampfdurchgang ist subjektiv enorm.


----------



## vitaminc (31. Mai 2013)

> P.S ich bin vorgestern in einer Activeshelljacke unterwegs gewesen und gestern in einer aus Entrant. Gleiche Wetterbedingung, gleiche Strecke, gleiches Rad. Der Unterschied beim Dampfdurchgang ist subjektiv enorm.



Unterarmreißverschlüsse bringen subjektiv bei mir deutlich mehr als Dampfdurchlässigkeit durch das Material. Genau deswegen bleib ich auch dabei, dass es zu vernachlässigen ist, wie Atmungsaktiv eine Regenjacke ist.


----------



## Jocki (31. Mai 2013)

Die Reißverschlüsse waren beim Entrant-Modell offen- die aus Activeshell hat keine...
Wenn der Wind so stark weht, dass es den Regen bei der einen Belüftungsöffnung reinweht und bei der anderen wieder raus machen selbige auch keinen Sinn zur Temperaturregulierung.

Nur mal so als Referenz. Auf folgende "Regenjacken" beruht meine Erfahrung was bei welchem Wetter funktioniert und was nicht.
-Berghaus GTX von 1996
-Mammut Lhotse GTX Extrem
-Gore Bikewear 1997
-Montura Entrant
-DirectAlpine Guide Entrant/Derzimax
-XBionic
-Gore Xenon Paclite
-Rab Neoshell
-Berghaus ActiveShell
- Etaproof Eigenbau
-Bionische Membran Eigenbau
-GTX Eigenbau

Was subjektiv funktioniert und was nicht kann ich für mich ziemlich gut beurteilen.

Windbreaker und andere Schichten führ ich jetzt mal nicht auf, das sprengt den Rahmen.


----------



## duc-mo (31. Mai 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Unterarmreißverschlüsse bringen subjektiv bei mir deutlich mehr als Dampfdurchlässigkeit durch das Material. Genau deswegen bleib ich auch dabei, dass es zu vernachlässigen ist, wie Atmungsaktiv eine Regenjacke ist.



Belüftungsreißverschlüssen die dann auch noch wasserdicht sind, bleiben doch eher den hochwertigen Jacken vorbehalten und bei denen hab ich noch keine ohne Funktionsmaterial gesehen. Selbst wenns nur die Hausmarke und nicht Goretex ist... Insofern hast du vermutlich jetzt schon ein "Funktionsjacke" weißt es aber gar nicht...


----------



## Caeso (31. Mai 2013)

So, da es die Gore Bike Wear Alp-X 2.0 aus welchem Grund auch immer gestern für 170 Euro beim Fluss gab hab ich mir die mal bestellt. Taugt die für 2-3 Stunden Regenfahrt ?

Gerald


----------



## vitaminc (31. Mai 2013)

Mag sein, dass ne ActiveShell richtig gut funktioniert, ist durchaus ein guter Kompromiss aus Leicht und Wasserdampfdurchlässigkeit (RET <3), die bedingte Rucksacktauglichkeit tangiert dich ja nicht. Aber wie schon gesagt: Ohne Dampfdruckgefälle funktioniert die Atmungsaktivität nicht, egal wie man es dreht & wendet. Das die Jacken dennoch ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben, bestreite ich nicht, nur muss es eben nicht gleich ne teure ActiveShell oder dergleichen sein.., aber hej, jedem das seine !!

Ich habe selbst Membranjacken, auch meine Regenjacke hat ne Membran, und zwar 2.5 Layer Nylon Dobby. Atmungsaktivität funktioniert allenfalls über die Unterarmreißverschlüsse. Das ist ne Dakine Blitz, ist recht leicht, hat ne Kapuze. Als UVP viel zu teuer, aber als Schnäppchen ganz brauchbar.


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Windbreaker oder Softshell halten zwar auch lange den Regen ab saugen sich dann aber doch irgendwann voll. Gerade an den Stellen an denen das Material nicht ständig Körperkontakt hat, nimmt es die Außentemperatur an. Das beschleunigt das Auskühlen enorm. Irgendwann wenn einem zu kalt ist zieht man das Ding dann frustriert aus stopft es in den Rucksack und zieht die Regenjacke an.
> 
> (lorenz wird hier zwar wissenschaftlich belegbar wiedersprechen, aber meine Erfahrung über 16Jahre in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Funktionsstoffen hat halt selbiges Ergeben.)


 
ich wiederspreche nicht um dich zu  ärgern!!!

sinvoll anziehen sagte ich dazu!
 heute war ich 2  stunden im "Nieselregen" unterwegs du hättest dafür ne Regenjacke angezogen ich hatte keine an.

 zum punkt das gewebe durchnässt, das stimmt wenn das dünne stöffchen nass ist und auf der haut ankommt ist es trotz 100% windichtigkeit kühl darum muss man ja was drunter anhaben als "abtandhalter"dann berührt das nasse gewebe die haut nicht und dazwichen bildet sich ein wärmepolster das warm hält+gleichzeitig die jacke trocknet.

und wie gesagt bei dem jetztiger regen in salzburg wo du eben gerade in der nähe  bist ist keine Regenjacke nötig um trocken zu bleiben.
da ein windbreaker eben im Normalfall so fein gewebt ist das er das bishen was  runterkommt nicht durch geht was ja das schöne ist und man mit der ganzen schwitztüten Problematik von membranjacken erst garnicht kämpfen muss.

ich sagte die ganze zeit bei starkregen gibt ein windbreaker nach da muss ne dichte tüte her die ich immer im Rucksack habe aber selten brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (31. Mai 2013)

Als wär ich nackt unter Windbreaker oder Regenjacke

Und ich sag halt bei Starkregen funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung eine gute Membranjacke immer noch besser wie ne Plasitktüte- auch wenn deiner Meinung nach die Physik wiederspricht. Leider beschreibt die Physik meist nur Modelle, da sich komplexe umstände wie das Wetter nur auf Modelle runterbrechen lassen damit wir es verstehen.

Deswegen verlasse ich mich da auf meine Erfahrung. Mal abgesehen davon dass es einen Unterschied macht ob man 2h oder 4h draußen ist.


----------



## wholeStepDown (31. Mai 2013)

geht es noch um die Kapuze oder um Astronautenkleidung?

Ich fahre zwar nicht mehr los, wenn es bereits regnet, aber wenn die Tendenz da ist und ich überrascht werden könnte, packe ich die Vaude Escape Irgendwas Jacket ein - hat bisher immer gereicht, um noch halbe Stunde bis Stunde im Regen heimzufahren.

Entgegen anderer Meinungen will ich auf eine Kapuze nciht verzichten- gerade wenn es noch mal bergab geht zieh ich die soweit es geht über den Helm rüber. Hält das meiste vom Kopf trocken und - für mich fast entscheidener - hält den Nacken warm und trocken (gerade auch dann, wenn die Haare nass sind).


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Als wär ich nackt unter Windbreaker oder Regenjacke
> 
> Und ich sag halt bei Starkregen funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung eine gute Membranjacke immer noch besser wie ne Plasitktüte- auch wenn deiner Meinung nach die Physik wiederspricht.


 
ne membranjacke ist auch ne Plastiktüte nur mit paar löchern drin hat aber in summe genau die Nachteile einer solchen.

und deine liste der Erfahrungen, ich seh da ein duzend membranjacken die alle das gleiche funktionsprinzip=schwächen haben und einmal etaproof das ein anderes System darstellt, somit liegt deine Erfahrung bei Regenjacken bei im grunde 2 Systemen oder ?

es gibt deutlich mehr als die 2 Systeme für Regenjacken, oder vollwetterschutzsysteme.

nur so als kleiner tipp wenns mal wirklich was anderes testen willst, zum Beispiel: fell und feder Technology.
http://furtech.typepad.com/feather_and_fur_technolog/

verschieden firmen setzen das sytem auf verschiedene arten um.

wobei die grundlegende Ausgangsbasis für die Funktion über nen einfach ausgedrückt "simplen windbreaker" stattfindet. 

demnach wenn man aussen nen optimalen funktionierenden windbreaker nimmt man das mit dem richtige drunter kombiniert nix "membranmüll" erreicht man völlig trocken zu bleiben selbst bei schweistreibenden Aktivitäten und das völlige durchnässen des windbreakers fördert die grundlegende Funktion des ganzen.

hört sich im ersten Moment konfus an ist in der Praxis aber genial.


----------



## Caeso (31. Mai 2013)

So, weil's mich geritten hat war ich heute im Bergladen (wer wissen will wo PN) und hab mich da mal schlau gemacht. Das gute ist, dass da ein MTB Laden direkt daneben ist, aber da must ich gar nicht erst hin.

Erst mal zum Thema Kapuze, nach heutiger 2 1/2 Stunden Fahrt, die Hälfte im mittelstarken Regen, die andere Hälfte nur Wind würde ich nicht mehr ohne Fahren wollen. Einfach praktisch auf offenem Feld bei Wind oder Regen einfach Kapuze über und gut ist, im Wald einfach wieder runter. Da ich oft auch ohne Helm fahre (eigentlich fast immer ) ist das für mich ideal.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur die Norrona Bitihorn dri1 (http://www.norrona.com/Products/4304-12/bitihorn-dri1-jacket-m) mal ansehen, geworden ist es aber dann eine Mammut Kento (http://www.mammut.ch/de/productDetail/101009580_v_3229_XL/Kento-Jacket-Men.html) für 200 Euro. Die Kento saß einfach besser.

Die Gore Bike Wear Alp-X Active 2.0 von Amazon geht wohl wieder zurück.

Die Wahrheit liegt wie immer in der Mitte 

Persönliche Erfahrung heute, das Klima unter der Jacke ist durchgehen angenehm. Man schwitzt, ja, man wird aber auch nicht klatschnass. Es bleibt warm und angenehm.

Mit der Gore Bike Wear Path 2.0 als reiner Windbreaker war mir bei ähnlichen Bedingungen nach 30-45min eiskalt, weil die Jacke einfach klatschnass war.

Das deckt sich auch mit dem was mit im Laden erzählt wurde. Bei starker Anstrengung schwitzt man und es wird klamm, aber man kühlt nicht aus und das bleibt dann auch so.

Die Kento hat auch noch abgedichtete Belüftungsreisverschlüsse an den Unterseiten der Arme.

Gruß,

Gerald


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Mai 2013)

mir ist nach wie vor schleierhaft war bikeregenjacke grunsätzlich ohne Kapuze verkauft werden und als unsinige Begründung weil den Kopfschutz die tüte auf dem helm übernehmen muss.

ohne Kapuze ne Regenjacke ist grunsätzlich unsinig und selbst wenn man sie nicht verwenden will warum auch immer kann man sie zurückklappen, einrollen, usw...

somit GZ Caeso zur schlauen Entscheidung.


----------



## duc-mo (31. Mai 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> mir ist nach wie vor schleierhaft war bikeregenjacke grunsätzlich ohne Kapuze verkauft werden und als unsinige Begründung weil den Kopfschutz die tüte auf dem helm übernehmen muss.



Weil du es nicht verstehen willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (31. Mai 2013)

@Lorenz: Wenn Du dir meine Jackenliste genau ansiehst, wirst Du merken das da z.B. Goretexmembranen mit über 10 Jahren Entwicklungsunterschied dabei sind. Klar immer das gleiche Prinzip, aber für mich ist definitiv ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen den Jahrgängen und Membranen (unabhängig vom Verschleiß und Alterungsprozess) feststellbar.
ich hab allerdings noch ne Moutain Hardwear Epic (die war allerdings recht gut beim Dampfdurchgang), einen Montane Event Smock, und ein Raidlight Waterproof Shirt vergessen.

Es ist ja nicht so das ich das System Windbreaker mit Isolationsschicht darunter nicht auch schon probiert hab. 
Ursprünglich natürlich mit Windstopper außen- war ein großer Fehler.
Dann Tactel, Skinfit, Rab Alpine Smock aus Pertex, Adidas... Alles super bei leichten Niederschlag, sub 0 Grad, über 15°.
Das silikonisierte Nylon welches z.B Montane teilweise verwendet find ich wiederum extrem unangenehm und schwitzig.

Bei kalten Temperaturen find ich das System eines hochflorigen Faserpelzes direkt auf der Haut mit Winddichter Schicht außen (Montane Extreme Smock) super.

Aber bei genau den Bedingungen die wir jetzt haben bzw. eben der Temperaturbereich 0 bis 10° und leichter bis kräftiger Niederschlag krieg ich mit dem System nicht in den Griff. Entweder muss ich zuviel Isoschicht drunter packen daß mir teilweise viel zu warm ist, oder es wird so sperrig das man sich nicht vernünftig bewegen kann.

Also her mit den Tipps.

Deinen Link find ich interessant, muß ich mal probieren. Hast Du schon persönliche Erfahrung damit?


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Mai 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Also her mit den Tipps.
> 
> Deinen Link find ich interessant, muß ich mal probieren. Hast Du schon persönliche Erfahrung damit?


 
wie gesagt etliche Hersteller verwende Systeme auf dieser Grundlage, ich bin bei paramo gelandet, die haben in allen wetterschutzsystemen das als Grundlage da gibt's keine Regenjacke mit Membran!!!!

da hab ich das modell quito welches eben funktionell alle Nachteile von Membranen ausschliest, der einzige echte Nachteil an dieser technik ist meiner Ansicht nach das sie vom gewicht her nicht mit den schwitztüten"membranen" mithalten kann, 500g paramo  vs 250g goretex.

ob ein anderer Hersteller ne halbwegs leichte Version im Angebot hat kann ich nicht sagen.

die Windjacken verwende ich seit letztem jahr auch von paramo, die ebenfalls das sytem seit 5 jahren als Grundlage haben und bei paramo unter directional clothing/ paramo analogy laufen.

einfach gesagt mit entsprechender unterer schicht  können die jacken ihre Eigenschaften verändern, zum Beispiel wir aus dem simplen windbreaker eine reine Regenjacke die sogar monsumregen nicht jucken, sprich man wird niemals mit der jacke drübergezogen jemals nass unten drunter egal ob durch Regenwasser oder schweis.

allerdings durchnässt eine solche jacke DWR hin oder her mit der zeit logischerweise totall, ist aber unwichtig in diesem fall da es für das Prinzip egal ist, darum sagt auch paramo zu seinen Regenjacken sie garantieren nicht das die jacke wasserdicht ist weil sie es nicht ist aber sie garantieren das man unter der jacke NICHT nass werden kann.

der unangenehme klaschische Effekt von Membranen= schwitzen->kondenswasser sammelt sich an der jackeninnenseite-> man durchnässt innen+aussen->kettenreation daraus, alles wird immer schlimmer.

das existiert da zum Beispiel nicht.

gibt halt viele alternativsysteme die von der grundidee und Umsetzung der antiken membrantechnik die immerhin schon gut 30 jahre alt ist, durchaus ebenbürtig oder klar überlegen sind.

ich hab mich in solchem fall sehr gern an nem eigenwilligen Hersteller festgefressen.

sorrry fürs abschweifen vom grundthema!!!


----------



## Roedler (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte für mein Anliegen kein neues Thema eröffnen und frage daher hier nach den beiden Mavic Regenjacken:

Mavic Hydro h2o: 

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=mavic+hydro+h2o+jacket&sa=X&biw=1437&bih=849&tbm=isch&tbnid=e-be9HgXFmXKYM:&imgrefurl=http://www.m-dealer.de/fashion-1/jacken-westen.html&docid=i5G04SACjpOQ4M&imgurl=http://www.m-dealer.de/media/catalog/product/cache/4/small_image/170x/12930c59241658bd3e5bdef37f9ea373/M/a/Mavic_Hydro_Jack_4ac111972683c_1.jpg&w=170&h=170&ei=do_GUZunKsKDtAaXi4HIDQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=475&vpy=141&dur=2031&hovh=136&hovw=136&tx=124&ty=90&page=2&tbnh=136&tbnw=121&start=40&ndsp=57&ved=1t:429,r:44,s:0,i:221


Mavic Strato h2o:

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=mavic+stratos+h2o&um=1&sa=N&biw=1437&bih=849&hl=de&tbm=isch&tbnid=vh1woz9_hHB0sM:&imgrefurl=http://www.radoutlet.de/Mavic-Stratos-H2O-Regenjacke-Autobahn-2012&docid=9DIn4RWbl7tQ8M&imgurl=http://www.radoutlet.de/WebRoot/Store17/Shops/61824686/4E24/9A5B/514B/F260/82D4/C0A8/29BA/948A/H2O_Stratos_Autobahn.jpg&w=1000&h=1000&ei=QpDGUe7FHcvZsgajn4HYAg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=203&page=1&tbnh=141&tbnw=132&start=0&ndsp=44&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:94&tx=65&ty=72


Beide Jacken gefallen mir sehr, ich habe aber keinerlei Erfahrungen mit diesem Hersteller und frage mich daher ob die Jacken das versprechen was ihr Aussehen und Preislage (besonders bei der Starto) suggerieren? Hat jemand hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einer dieser Jacken, oder ratet generell davon ab?


----------



## humhum (23. Juni 2013)

guck dir mal diese Diskussion an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629002&referrerid=123031


----------



## Roedler (23. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank!

Sorry, ich habe schon gesucht aber das nicht gefunden...


----------



## Simon Katsch (25. Juni 2013)

Also ich war gestern das erste mal mit der neuen Gore Regenjacke biken. Diese hat eine Kapuze und ich hatte sie oben. Sieht zwar bestimmt bescheuert aus aber man behält einen trockenen Kopf!!
Also ganz klar: Regenjacke mit oder ohne Kapuze?
--> MIT!


----------

